# New Tivo Bolt Vox- Where Are The Missing Vital Features??



## Ariette (Aug 27, 2005)

Here are my questions:
1. With my XL4 Premiere and Roamio, I could see what 4-6 channels I had left my box on. The boxes also saved a half hour on each channel, so I didn't have to start recording on time. So far, I can't find these features on the Bolt Vox. Has Tivo removed these or where do I find them?

2. Does the Bolt Vox have "Set Up a Manual Recording"? This is another that I haven't found yet. Removed or where is it?

3. I already read I can't transfer my recordings back to Tivo with Vox/Hydra. (The ability to easily archive programs to PC/ HDs and transfer them back to Tivo was the #1 reason I got Tivo in the first place, and it's still by far the feature I care about most!) I also read that if you leave Hydra and go back to the old interface, it will restore this function. Will it also restore the functions described in questions 1-2?

4. Is it possible to go back to the old interface with a brand new Bolt Vox? If it is not possible, can I purchase one of last year's non-Vox Bolts, and use the old interface on it?
(Note: I'm a novice techie, so I don't want to have to deal with Plex's problems. Also, I'm willing to give up the voice function. And I can lose the recordings on the Vox- there's only two, and I also recorded them on my old Tivo, just in case. Finally, I'm still within Tivo.Com's 30 Day Free Returns Period, but I must make a decision and call Tivo Returns by Tuesday, 1/16/18.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

(also applies to BOLTs)


----------



## John Meno (Nov 21, 2017)

As for question #1, if you press the right directional key you will be able to access your tuners. It will show you what program is currently on that channel with flashy Icons.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

John Meno said:


> As for question #1, if you press the right directional key you will be able to access your tuners. It will show you what program is currently on that channel with flashy Icons.


Unless a tuner is owned by a Mini, then you get a very dull gray square box.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Unless a tuner is owned by a Mini, then you get a very dull gray square box.


But you can claim the tuner back to the Bolt by clicking on the gray box.

Manual recording is under

Home / Menu (0) / manage


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> But you can claim the tuner back to the Bolt by clicking on the gray box.
> Manual recording is under
> Home / Menu (0) / manage


This is so weird. (I don't have a manual recording problem). If I select the box used by the Mini, I can "share" the tuner. Now that's something special.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Ariette said:


> Here are my questions:
> 1. With my XL4 Premiere and Roamio, I could see what 4-6 channels I had left my box on. The boxes also saved a half hour on each channel, so I didn't have to start recording on time. So far, I can't find these features on the Bolt Vox. Has Tivo removed these or where do I find them?
> 
> ........


Sounds like you have a higher power saving mode on. I personally use high power saving mode. Which puts the TiVo into standby after two hours of no interaction. And stops buffering any channels. You can turn that off in the settings. And then it will continue to buffer channels in standby. And also won't enter standby unless you manually initiate it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Ariette said:


> 2. Does the Bolt Vox have "Set Up a Manual Recording"? This is another that I haven't found yet. Removed or where is it?


Home->Menu-Manage->Manual Recording.

https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf


----------



## Ariette (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you all for your help. I found the tuners and manual recording. 

I have decided to go back to the old interface for now, so I can transfer programs back from my computer to the Bolt. Also, I need to spend as much time possible to see how well this Bolt Vox tranfers programs to my computer. My XL4 Premiere used to sometimes transfer half programs, and my Roamio Pro still sometimes tranfers programs with no video- just a blank, black screen. I'm short for time, because it took me nearly two weeks to get the Bolt Vox paired with a Xfinity Card.

If Tivo ever restores to Hydra the old way of transferring back programs, I may try Hydra again. I also miss the Tivo Live Guide on Hydra, but it's not a must have for me, like transferring.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Ariette said:


> My XL4 Premiere used to sometimes transfer half programs, and my Roamio Pro still sometimes tranfers programs with no video- just a blank, black screen.


This is probably because of Comcast's move to MPEG4 for non-local channels. For shows recorded in MPEG4, you have to transfer in TS (Transport Stream) format.

Scott


----------



## Ariette (Aug 27, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> This is probably because of Comcast's move to MPEG4 for non-local channels. For shows recorded in MPEG4, you have to transfer in TS (Transport Stream) format.
> 
> Scott


This has been going on since I first got the Roamio Pro in May 2015. I usually have more problems with local channels, especially the old big four networks. I've already had four shows transfer from the Bolt Vox with neither video nor sound-- two were NBC shows, one was CBS, the other a local PBS station. They were all recorded between 8 & 9:30am Saturday morning. Funny thing is, I recorded another NBC show two hours after that, and it transferred to the laptop fine! Back in 2015, I first thought it was a problem with just 1080i, but then I started noticing problems with 480i & 720p too. It seems to be hit and miss and not follow an exact pattern.

I'm sorry I don't know what TS (Transport Stream) is. What is it, and what programs or apps or devices use it? I'm using Tivo Desktop.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Ariette said:


> This has been going on since I first got the Roamio Pro in May 2015. I usually have more problems with local channels, especially the old big four networks. I've already had four shows transfer from the Bolt Vox with neither video nor sound-- two were NBC shows, one was CBS, the other a local PBS station. They were all recorded between 8 & 9:30am Saturday morning. Funny thing is, I recorded another NBC show two hours after that, and it transferred to the laptop fine! Back in 2015, I first thought it was a problem with just 1080i, but then I started noticing problems with 480i & 720p too. It seems to be hit and miss and not follow an exact pattern.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know what TS (Transport Stream) is. What is it, and what programs or apps or devices use it? I'm using Tivo Desktop.


In TiVo Desktop, you have to check the box to use fastest transfer mode. It's under File > Preferences.


----------



## Ariette (Aug 27, 2005)

The fastest method has always been checked. Also, I haven't had any problems transferring programs from my XL4 for a long, long time-- probably at least 2 years.

I would love to stop using my 4 tuner XL4 and just use one of the 6 tuner ones- Roamio or Vox. But, as long as the newer models have transfer issues, I have to use the XL4 to double record important programs.


----------

